# (auf) etwas vergessen



## Kajjo

starrynightrhone said:


> Ach ja, genau, auf diese Klos habe ich vergessen


Hochdeutsch: _Ach ja, genau, diese [Art von] Klos habe ich vergessen._

_"auf etwas vergessen"_ ist ein Austriazismus für "etwas vergessen".

Kajjo


----------



## starrynightrhone

_auf etwas vergessen_ verwenden wir aber nicht einfach synonym mit _etwas vergessen_, sondern vor allem wenn wir vergessen haben, etwas anzugeben (wie hier) oder mitzubringen (_ich habe auf das Klopapier vergessen_). Dient also zur semantischen Differenzierung für eine etwas vergessliche Nation.


----------



## Whodunit

Der Ausdruck ist mir *gar* nicht bekannt. Wird es verwendet wie das englisch _to forget about sth._ im Gegensatz zu _to forget sth._?


----------



## starrynightrhone

Sagen wir einmal so: ÖsterreicherInnen scheinen eine besondere Beziehung zu dem kleinen Wörtchen "auf" zu haben:


ich gehe _auf_ das Klo
ich habe _auf _etwas vergessen
ich gehe _auf_ die Uni
ich werde dich _auf_ dem Handy anrufen


----------



## herrkeinname

starrynightrhone said:


> Sagen wir einmal so: ÖsterreicherInnen scheinen eine besondere Beziehung zu dem kleinen Wörtchen "auf" zu haben:
> 
> ich gehe _auf_ das Klo
> ich habe _auf _etwas vergessen
> ich gehe _auf_ die Uni
> ich werde dich _auf_ dem Handy anrufen



Das erste und letzte Beispiel kommen mir ganz standardsprachlich vor. Wie kann man denn anders "auf(s) Klo gehen" ausdrücken? Bei dem Dritten ist das warhscheinlich vom Kontext abhängig. Was "auf etw. vergessen" betrifft, so muss ich ehrlich zugeben, dass ich diese Form noch niemals gehört habe. Deswegen würde ich sie im ersten Augenblick als sprachlich falsch einklassifizieren.


----------



## herrkeinname

Ich habe noch im Duden nachgeschaut und bin auf etwas Interessantes gestoßen. Was meint ihr jetzt? Ist euch die Form mit "an" geläufig?
(Außerdem soll diese Form nur in bestimmten Regionen benutzt werden).

er vergisst jedes Jahr auf/(seltener:) an ihren Geburtstag (österr., südd.; denkt nicht daran, zu gratulieren);


----------



## starrynightrhone

herrkeinname said:


> Was "auf etw. vergessen" betrifft, so muss ich ehrlich zugeben, dass ich diese Form noch niemals gehört habe. Deswegen würde ich sie im ersten Augenblick als sprachlich falsch einklassifizieren.


 
Ist aber vollkommen richtig und idiomatisch in Österreich. Sie ist so natürlich, dass ich nicht einmal auf die Idee gekommen wäre jemand könnte die Phrase nicht verstehen. 



> er vergisst jedes Jahr auf ihren Geburtstag (österr., südd.; denkt nicht daran, zu gratulieren);


 
Sehr gutes Beispiel Herrkeinname


----------



## Acrolect

_Ich habe seinen Geburtstag vergessen_.

Das kann heißen, dass ich nicht daran gedacht habe, ihm zu gratulieren oder ihm etwas zu schenken, oder dass ich nicht mehr weiß, an welchem Tag er geboren ist.

_Ich habe auf seinen Geburtstag vergessen._

Das kann nur Ersteres bedeuten.

_etwas vergessen_ ist also semantisch umfassender, _auf etwas vergessen_ spezifischer. Analogien zum Englischen sind zwar schwer herzustellen, aber _auf etwas vergessen_ hat m.E. gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit _forget to do_ _sth._, wobei die Handlung (die Handlungsobligation oder das Handlungsdesiderat) aber implizit bleibt. 'Vergangenes aus dem Gedächtnis streichen' kann _vergessen auf_ nicht heißen. Wir sagen deshalb nicht:

_Ich habe auf den Unfall vergessen. _(außer in bizarren Kontexten - vergessliche Auftragsmörderinnen usw.)

Und Sätze wie:

_Ich habe auf das Gespräch vergessen_

kann nicht heißen, dass ich nicht mehr weiß, was wir besprochen haben, sondern nur, dass mir ein Termin entfallen ist.


----------



## tatüta

Ich komme aus Süddeutschland, mir ist die Formulierung nicht fremd, kann aber sein, dass ich sie aus der Literatur habe. Meine Frage: kann man nur auf Substantive bzw. Objekte oder auch auf substantivierte Verbhandlungen, z.B. "ich habe aufs Essen oder Kochen vergessen"?


----------



## berndf

tatüta said:


> Meine Frage: kann man nur auf Substantive bzw. Objekte oder auch auf substantivierte Verbhandlungen, z.B. "ich habe aufs Essen oder Kochen vergessen"?


Ja, definitiv.


----------



## Kajjo

starrynightrhone said:


> Ist aber vollkommen richtig und idiomatisch in Österreich. Sie ist so natürlich, dass ich nicht einmal auf die Idee gekommen wäre jemand könnte die Phrase nicht verstehen.


"Auf etwas vergessen" klingt für mich absolut falsch und wie ein Ausländer, der einen üblen Fehler macht. Dass das in Österreich verwendet kann, kann ich mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen. Ich habe es dort noch nie gehört. Es ergibt auch sprachlich gar keinen Sinn; mein deutsches Sprachgefühl sagt eindeutig "falsch".


----------



## berndf

Ist vollkommen normal und vollkommen korrekt in österreichischem Deutsch und die Bedeutung ist in #2 gut beschrieben.


----------



## Frieder

Vielleicht interessiert euch dieser Artikel des Leipniz-Instituts für Deutsche Sprache.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Dass das in Österreich verwendet kann, kann ich mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen.


 Das wird definitiv in Österreich verwendet (...haben ja in diesem Thread schon zwei Österreicher bestätigt). Du hast es sogar selbst 2007 als "Austriazismus" bezeichnet (siehe oben). Es steht sogar im Duden mit der Bezeichnung "_landschaftlich, besonders süddeutsch und österreichisch für an etwas nicht rechtzeitig denken_". Und in diesem Buch ("Dimensionen des Deutschen in Österreich") wird dem Ausdruck im siebten Abschnitt eines der Aufsätze ein ganzer Unterabschnitt (7.4, leider nicht kostenlos verfügbar) gewidmet.


Kajjo said:


> Ich habe es dort noch nie gehört.


 Das hat aber nichts zu bedeuten, oder? Es gibt bestimmt etliche österreichische Ausdrücke, die Du (auch in Österreich) noch nie gehört hast.


Kajjo said:


> Es ergibt auch sprachlich gar keinen Sinn


 _Für Dich_, weil es ja in Deiner Variante des Deutschen nicht vorkommt. Für Österreicher ergibt es offenbar durchaus Sinn. 

[zweifach überschnitten]


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Vielleicht interessiert euch dieser Artikel des Leipniz-Instituts für Deutsche Sprache.


Interessant und die Unterscheidung Akkusativobjekt vs Präpositionalobjekt wird dort gut erklärt. Trotzdem klingt das dermaßen krass falsch, dass man sich manchmal wirklich wundert.


elroy said:


> als "Austriazismus" bezeichnet


Logisch, ist offensichtlich ein absolut etablierter Ausdruck in Österreich.


elroy said:


> Das hat aber nichts zu bedeuten, oder? Es gibt bestimmt etliche österreichische Ausdrücke, die Du (auch in Österreich) noch nie gehört hast.


Offensichtlich nein, obwohl mir viele Dinge sonst auffallen. Ich habe aber an #13 gesehen, dass der Ausdruck in Tirol z.B. seltener ist.


elroy said:


> Für Österreicher ergibt es offenbar durchaus Sinn.


Scheint so zu sein. Aber diese Präposition ergibt für mich wirklich keinen Sinn, wie kann man etwas "auf" vergessen? Aber nun gut, Sprache muss nicht immer Sinn ergeben, sondern nur verständlich sein. Ist es offensichtlich in Österreich.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> dass man sich manchmal wirklich wundert


 Tatsächlich kommt es sehr oft vor, dass einem nicht vertraute Varianten (erst mal) sehr merkwürdig vorkommen! Z.B. sagen Ägypter im Arabischen zu Milch Joghurt!  (Das habe ich jetzt scherzhaft so ausgedrückt. Ich meine: In Ägypten sagt man zu Milch, was man in Palästina zu Joghurt sagt.) Stell' Dir vor, wie es sich anhört, "einen Kaffee mit Joghurt" von einem Ägypter bestellt zu bekommen! Das wird sich für mich wohl nie unauffällig anhören, ganz egal, seit wie viel Zeit ich schon bestens darüber weiß.

Die deutsche Sprache ist halt extrem vielfältig. Da sollte man sich eigentlich nicht mehr wundern, dass man sich (bei bestimmten Neuigkeiten) immer wieder wundern wird.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Aber diese Präposition ergibt für mich wirklich keinen Sinn, wie kann man etwas "auf" vergessen?


Hier ein Beispiel, das den semantischen Unterschied verdeutlicht:

_Ich habe den Satz vergessen ~ Ich habe den Inhalt des Satz einmal gewusst, habe ihn aber inzwischen vergessen._
_Ich habe auf den Satz vergessen ~ Ich habe vergessen, den Satz zu berücksichtigen / ..., an ihn zu denken._
Im deutschen Deutsch ist der Satz _Ich habe den Satz vergessen_ in dieser Beziehung mehrdeutig, im österreichischen aber nicht. D.h. die Existenz der Form mit _auf _beeinflusst die Bedeutung ohne _auf_. Wenn 2. das ist was inhaltlich gemeint ist, dann wäre _Ich habe den Satz vergessen _in österreichischem Deutsch falsch. [NB: Siehe #31]

Am besten versteht man als Deutscher _Ich habe auf XXX vergessen_ als_ Ich habe nicht an XXX gedacht_.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Wenn 2. das ist was inhaltlich gemeint ist, dann wäre _Ich habe den Satz vergessen _in österreichischem Deutsch falsch.


 Ich glaube nicht -- s. u.:


Acrolect said:


> _Ich habe seinen Geburtstag vergessen_.
> 
> Das kann heißen, dass ich nicht daran gedacht habe, ihm zu gratulieren oder ihm etwas zu schenken, oder dass ich nicht mehr weiß, an welchem Tag er geboren ist.
> 
> _Ich habe auf seinen Geburtstag vergessen._
> 
> Das kann nur Ersteres bedeuten.
> 
> _etwas vergessen_ ist also semantisch umfassender, _auf etwas vergessen_ spezifischer.


----------



## berndf

Schade, dass dieser Beitrag schon zu lange zurückreicht und er wohl nicht mehr antworten kann. Nach meinem (zwar nicht muttersprachlichem aber doch nicht ganz erfahrungsarmem) Sprachgefühl liegt das daran, dass die beiden Bedeutungen in dem konkreten Beispiel verschwimmen können: Ich habe auf seinen Geburtstag vergessen, weil ich seinen Geburtstag vergessen habe.

PS: Dazu kommt natürlich noch das Problem der Diglossie gebildeter bzw. jüngerer städtischer Sprecher. Diese Sprecher sind sich durchaus bewusst, dass es sich um einen lokalen Ausdruck handelt und vermeiden ihn in Sprechsituationen, in denen sie gemeindeutsch sprechen. Meine, von dir bezweifelte Aussage (so sie denn stimmt) gilt also nur in eindeutig lokalsprachlichen Registern. Ist das Register des Sprechers nicht ganz eindeutig, dann kann die Variante ohne _auf_, wie im deutschen Deutsch, mehrdeutig sein.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Am besten versteht man als Deutscher _Ich habe auf XXX vergessen_ als_ Ich habe nicht an XXX gedacht_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Ich habe auf den Satz vergessen


Demzufolge sollten in Österreich auch Wendungen wie ''_Ich habe darauf vergessen / ,worauf ich vergessen habe_..'' gängig sein, oder?


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Meine, von dir bezweifelte Aussage


 Für die Gültigkeit Deiner Aussage spricht die Tatsache, dass die Karten und die Tabelle, auf die Frieder verwiesen hat, _die relative Auftretenshäufigkeit_ der beiden Varianten anzeigen -- was wohl nur bei Varianten sinnvoll ist, die semantisch völlig austauschbar sind (was hier nicht zutrifft) oder aber (wie von Dir vermutet) eine sogenannte komplementäre Distribution aufweisen. Bei Teilüberlappung sind solche Zahlen weniger aufschlussreich, oder?


bearded said:


> Demzufolge sollten in Österreich auch Wendungen wie ''_Ich habe darauf vergessen / ,worauf ich vergessen habe_..'' gängig sein, oder?


 Das sind sie bestimmt.


----------



## berndf

Die geringe Häufigkeit mit auf besonders in Niederösterreich, Wien und Burgenland kommt mir unplausibel vor. Ich vermute mal, dass uns hier die Registerabhänigkeit hinein funkt. Der Korpus scheint vor allem Zeitungen und Zeitschriften zu sein und diejenigen mit überregionalem Anspruch werden meist in Wien verlegt.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Nach meinem (zwar nicht muttersprachlichem aber doch nicht ganz erfahrungsarmem) Sprachgefühl liegt das daran, dass die beiden Bedeutungen in dem konkreten Beispiel verschwimmen können: Ich habe auf seinen Geburtstag vergessen, weil ich seinen Geburtstag vergessen habe.


Passt das wirklich  zu


> Das Verb _vergessen_ kann in der Bedeutung 'aus Unachtsamkeit vergessen' mit einem Akkusativobjekt (_etwas/jemanden vergessen_) oder mit einem Präpositionalobjekt mit _auf_ _(auf etwas/auf jemanden vergessen)_ verwendet werden ........
> Die Präposition _auf_ kann bei _vergessen_ nicht verwendet werden, wenn die Bedeutung 'sich nicht mehr an eine Sache oder ein Ereignis erinnern, aus dem Gedächtnis verlieren' ausgedrückt wird: _Immerhin habe er_ […] _bereits im Alter von zwölf zu trinken begonnen, um *sein tristes Leben* zu *vergessen*._ (Kronen Zeitung, Steiermark und Kärnten).


?


----------



## elroy

Gemeint könnte sein:

Das Verb _vergessen_ kann in der Bedeutung 'aus Unachtsamkeit vergessen' *außerhalb Österreichs *mit einem Akkusativobjekt (_etwas/jemanden vergessen_) oder *in Österreich* mit einem Präpositionalobjekt mit _auf_ _(auf etwas/auf jemanden vergessen)_ verwendet werden


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> *außerhalb Österreichs *


Offensichtlich wird "_*auf* etwas/*auf* jemanden vergessen_" (vergl. Karte 3) nur in Österreich verwendet, und auch dort nicht überall.

Ich z.B. kannte diesen Gebrauch  nicht, er war mir bis jetzt noch nie untergekommen und ich muss sagen, dass "auf diese X habe ich vergessen" in meinen Ohren wirklich _befremdlich_ klingt.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Offensichtlich wird "_*auf* etwas/*auf* jemanden vergessen_" (vergl. Karte 3) nur in Österreich verwendet.


 Habe ich dem etwa widersprochen? 


elroy said:


> *außerhalb Österreichs **mit einem Akkusativobjekt* (_etwas/jemanden vergessen_)


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Habe ich dem etwa widersprochen?


Na ja, Dein _"*kann* in der Bedeutung 'aus Unachtsamkeit vergessen' außerhalb Österreichs mit einem Akkusativobjekt (etwas/jemanden vergessen) oder in Österreich mit einem Präpositionalobjekt mit auf (auf etwas/auf jemanden vergessen) verwendet werden" _ist etwas irreführend.

A_ußerhalb Österreichs _wird _vergessen_ nur mit einem Akkusativobjekt verwendet.


----------



## elroy

Das "kann" steht doch im Originaltext, ohne Ortsangaben. Ich habe einen Vorschlag gemacht, was _implizit_ hätte gemeint sein können und nicht im Widerspruch zu Bernds Aussage stünde.

Also nochmal etwas klarer:

Gemeint war vielleicht: _Es kann so oder so verwendet werden. Die erste Verwendung findet nur außerhalb Österreichs statt, die zweite nur in Österreich. _


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Das "kann" steht doch im Originaltext, ohne Ortsangaben.


Ja, aber danach wird dieses "kann" geklärt, so wie Du das in #29 gemacht hast:


> Die Variante mit Akkusativobjekt wird im gesamten deutschsprachigen Gebiet mehrheitlich bis ausnahmslos gebraucht: _Doch gelte es, die Schattenseiten und Gefahren nicht zu vergessen […]_.  Die Variante _auf etwas vergessen_ findet sich *ausschließlich* in A: _Dabei wird aber auf Gefahren oft vergessen _[…].


----------



## berndf

Es geht offenbar um diese beiden Belegstellen:

_Bei der ganzen Diskussion *vergesse* man zudem stets *den Wirtschaftsstandort Lustenau*._ (Vorarlberg Online).
_Neben dem Handtuch sollte man auch *die Jause* nicht *vergessen*, außer Getränken gibt's nämlich nichts._ (Kurier, Burgenland).
Die Frage ist dabei, ob es sich um idiomatisches österreichisches Deutsch handelt oder um ein "angepasstes" gemeindeutsches Register. Bei dem Beispiel aus Vorarlberg würde ich bereits wegen des Konjunktiv I letzteres sagen. Bei 2. verwundert mich das fehlende _auf_ ein wenig. Ich denke, wir brauchen hier doch die Meinung von Muttersprachlern.

EDIT: Ich habe mich inzwischen etwas rumgehört und notwendig ist das _auf_ offenbar nie. Meine Interpretation in #17 ging also zu weit.


----------



## JClaudeK

floridasnowbird said:


> Auf Jahrmärkten etc. werden einfache Toilettenkabinen (Methode: Plumpsklo) aus Kunststoff (teils auch aus Blech) aufgestellt. Diese werden nach dem Firmennamen allgemein nur "*Dixi-*Klos" genannt.
> 
> 
> starrynightrhone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ach ja, genau, auf diese Klos habe ich vergessen
Click to expand...

Ist hier "auf" überhaupt 'richtig' verwendet worden?


> Die Präposition _auf_ kann bei _vergessen_ nicht verwendet werden, wenn die Bedeutung 'sich nicht mehr an eine Sache oder ein Ereignis erinnern, aus dem Gedächtnis verlieren' ausgedrückt wird
> Vergessen





starrynightrhone said:


> _auf etwas vergessen_ verwenden wir aber nicht einfach synonym mit _etwas vergessen_, sondern vor allem wenn wir vergessen haben, etwas anzugeben (wie hier) oder mitzubringen (_ich habe auf das Klopapier vergessen_).


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ist hier "auf" überhaupt 'richtig' verwendet worden?


Ja, ist es:
_Ach ja, genau, auf diese Klos habe ich vergessen = Ach ja, genau, an diese Klos habe ich nicht gedacht_ [als er zwei Beiträge weiter oben schrieb, er kenne nur Plumpsklos aus Holz]_._


----------



## elroy

In English: 

Ich habe darauf vergessen. = It slipped my mind.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Ist hier "auf" überhaupt 'richtig' verwendet worden?


In dem von dir angegebenen Zitat steht doch ausdrücklich:


starrynightrhone said:


> wenn wir vergessen haben, etwas anzugeben (wie hier)


starrynightrhone hat also selber erklärt, wie es gemeint ist, und man kann daran erkennen, dass es richtig verwendet ist. Sie hatte vergessen, etwas (die Klos) anzugeben.

Präpositionen sind oft sehr variabel einsetzbar, siehe z. B. hier: auf allen Kaufmannschaften
Mir kommt „auf etwas vergessen“ zwar auch etwas merkwürdig vor, aber ich würde nicht so weit gehen wie Kajjo:


Kajjo said:


> Trotzdem klingt das dermaßen krass falsch, dass man sich manchmal wirklich wundert.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ja, ist es:
> _Ach ja, genau, auf diese Klos habe ich vergessen = Ach ja, genau, an diese Klos habe ich nicht gedacht_ [als er zwei Beiträge weiter oben schrieb, er kenne nur Plumpsklos aus Holz]_._


OK, Ihr habt recht.
Mir ist "auf etw. vergessen" so fremd, dass ich es erst in "nicht an etw. denken" 'umwandeln' muss, um damit klarzukommen. (Ich hatte mir den Kontext nicht richtig angeschaut - Edit: der im OP-Posting  fehlt).


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> In English:
> 
> Ich habe darauf vergessen. = It slipped my mind.


 Having thought about it some more, I think English has a closer -- and, I think, perfect -- equivalent: "I forgot *about* it"!


----------



## tatüta

berndf said:


> _Neben dem Handtuch sollte man auch *die Jause* nicht *vergessen*, außer Getränken gibt's nämlich nichts._ (Kurier, Burgenland).
> Ich denke, wir brauchen hier doch die Meinung von Muttersprachlern.



Lustig, ich lese das so: 
"auf die Jause vergessen" = vergessen, die Jause zu essen (obwohl man sie dabei hat)
"die Jause vergessen" = die Jause nicht mitgebracht zu haben. 

Im ersten Fall bezieht sich das Wort Jause also auf das Einnehmen der Mahlzeit, in der zweiten auf die materielle Mahlzeit. 

Aber ich kann mich täuschen, bin ja kein Muttersprachler, nur aus Süddeutschland. 

Die vehemente Ablehnung dieser Variante als falsch hat mir Linguistik nichts zu tun, sondern ist Ausdruck persönlicher Haltung. Sprachvarietäten weichen aus linguistischer Perspektive nicht aus Lust an der Rebellion von der Standardsprache ab; denn letztere ist keine Stammesmutter, die den Varietäten vorausging und einen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit erheben darf gegenüber ihren abtrünnigen Kindern. Im Gegenteil: sie hat sich einst aus bestimmten Varietäten herausgebildet, die nebeneinander existierten und existieren und wurde politisch zur Standardsprache erhoben, und übt als solche nun über ihre Organe Einfluss auf die Varietäten aus.


----------



## berndf

tatüta said:


> Die vehemente Ablehnung dieser Variante als falsch hat mir Linguistik nichts zu tun, sondern ist Ausdruck persönlicher Haltung. Sprachvarietäten weichen aus linguistischer Perspektive nicht aus Lust an der Rebellion von der Standardsprache ab


Is ging um die Frage ob dies *innerhalb *einer bestimmten Varietät als falsch gilt, was tatsächlich Konsequenzen für die Bedeutung hätte. Ich habe die Behauptung nach einiger Recherche aber wieder zurückgezogen. Lies den von Dir zitierten Beitrag (#31) bitte bis zu Ende.


----------



## tatüta

Aber nein, aber nein  - Missverständnis!
Natürlich ist es interessant zu diskutieren, ob etwas innerhalb einer Varietät als falsch gelten könnte und inwiefern.
Ich bezog mich jedoch auf keinen deiner Beiträge, die ich als sachlich und informativ wahrnehme und aus der ich keine grundsätzliche Ablehnung der Wendung an sich herauslesen kann. Wie "falsch" eine in Österreich gebräuchliche Wendung im Ohr eines Deutschsprechers einer anderen Varietät klingt, verschiebt den Fokus von der Sprache auf persönliche Befindlichkeiten der Sprache gegenüber. War eher als allgemeines PS an alle gedacht, aber schlecht gekennzeichnet, also eigentlich gar nicht gekennzeichnet. Mein Fehler.


----------



## berndf

Ah, ok. Da sind wir uns natürlich einig. Vielen Dank für die Klarstellung.


----------



## Alemanita

tatüta said:


> Die vehemente Ablehnung dieser Variante als falsch hat mit Linguistik nichts zu tun, sondern ist Ausdruck persönlicher Haltung.





tatüta said:


> Wie "falsch" eine in Österreich gebräuchliche Wendung im Ohr eines Deutschsprechers einer anderen Varietät klingt, verschiebt den Fokus von der Sprache auf persönliche Befindlichkeiten der Sprache gegenüber.


----------



## διαφορετικός

tatüta said:


> Die vehemente Ablehnung dieser Variante als falsch hat mir Linguistik nichts zu tun, sondern ist Ausdruck persönlicher Haltung.


Als persönliche Haltung kann ich das nicht sehen. Wer die Variante nicht kennt, wird sie ablehnen:

Ich verstehe den Ausdruck falsch -> sehr heftige Ablehnung
Ich verstehe den Ausdruck überhaupt nicht -> heftige Ablehnung
Ich kann die Bedeutung erraten, bin aber nicht sicher, ob ich richtig geraten habe -> Ablehnung
Sogar wer die Variante bereits gut versteht, aber sehr selten antrifft, wird im Gedankenfluss gestört, wenn er wieder einmal darauf stösst.


----------



## tatüta

διαφορετικός said:


> Sogar wer die Variante bereits gut versteht, aber sehr selten antrifft, wird im Gedankenfluss gestört, wenn er wieder einmal darauf stösst.



Nö. Manche Menschen empfinden das als störend, manche freuen sich eine neue Facette ausdrücken zu können oder eine synonyme Ausdrucksweise gelernt zu haben. Manche neuen Wendungen versteht man auf Anhieb, obwohl man sie in der Form noch nicht kannte etc., ist mir schon oft passiert auch in Fremdsprachen. Wenn ich einen Ausdruck nicht kenne, spüre ich keine Ablehnung, sondern Neugier und frage nach.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Den Ausdruck "im Gedankenfluss gestört" meine ich grundsätzlich nicht wertend, sondern man wird halt einfach abgelenkt vom durch die Sprache vermittelten Inhalt. Ob die Störung "als störend empfunden" wird, hängt tatsächlich von einer persönlichen Haltung oder wenigstens von den Umständen des Gesprächs ab.


----------



## tatüta

διαφορετικός said:


> Den Ausdruck "im Gedankenfluss gestört" meine ich grundsätzlich nicht wertend, sondern man wird halt einfach abgelenkt vom durch die Sprache vermittelten Inhalt.



Keine Sorge, habe es nicht als wertend gewertet . Habe nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nicht jeder Gedankenfluss durch neue Infos stockt (um das Wort stören zu vermeiden). Das hängt von den vielen persönlichen, kognitiven, sozialen und emotionalen Neigungen und Erfahrungen sowie deren Kombination ab und kann auch von Situation zu Situation unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## tatüta

Bin gerade mal durchgegangen, was ich so an e-books von österreichischen Schriftstellern habe. Bei Jelinek findet es sich in 

Lust: 

z.B. "Eines Tages wird er darauf vergessen, dass sein Geschlecht ihn hinwegzuraffen vermag, und er wird seinen Teil von der Ernte einfordern: wir wollen Spaß! (...)" S. 17

und Neid:

"Wer isn die? Auf die haben wir ja ganz vergessen! Die ist ja auch noch da, eine Frau im Wartezustand, von mir zur Wartung einbestellt und dann vergessen. (...)  S. 199


----------



## Alemanita

Als Jugendliche hatte ich Kontakt zu einer österreichischen Familie und da gehörte dieser Ausdruck (zusammen mit den Ribiseln, den Palatschinken, den Paradeisern und diversen anderen Ausdrücken) einfach zur natürlichen Ausdrucksweise, verbunden mit der entsprechenden Sprachmelodie.
Selbstverständlich wäre aus dem Mund eines Hamburgers: "Ich hab ganz auf die _Appelpannkoken_ vergessen ..." völlig abstrus.


----------

